# A- levels result, SAT II, MCAT



## mycba (Aug 12, 2010)

hi i am in my secound year of a levels..i just got my AS level result which was 1 A and 3 C's i wnted to ask that should i give a retake this nov or not .seeing my grades would i get admission in medical ?and i wanted to know that should i give sat II ?and what is an mcat exam?#sad


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

in what subjects do you have Cs? ...it depends on which subjects when you should retake them .... medical schools in Pakistan dont require SAT2 scores ..... MCAT stands for medical college admission test...


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

mycba said:


> hi i am in my secound year of a levels..i just got my AS level result which was 1 A and 3 C's i wnted to ask that should i give a retake this nov or not .seeing my grades would i get admission in medical ?and i wanted to know that should i give sat II ?and what is an mcat exam?#sad



Having done A level, I'd suggest that u don't resit the ENTIRE subject that you got your C in. Re-take the individual unit papers of that particular subject that u got your lowest scores in. 
By the way, you get re-takes in November too? we just do January and June.What board are you doing your A levels from? CIE?


----------



## mycba (Aug 12, 2010)

*Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted.
*


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

mycba said:


> yes we can take retakes in the november session 2..and we r following cie.i m nt done with my a levels i sitll have to do a2 which can alter my result..and i got c in bio chem and phy at 69 65 and 64 respectively and an a at 90 in psychology..and i want to know why mcat is given ? and what is it about?



Your physco grade wouldnt count if you're to do medicine in pak. IBCC just takes Bio chem and phys from the a level that u've done. No offence, but your scores for sciences are pretty low, esp the 64 and 65 ... you ought to bring them up at least in 70's. You better re-take the units in each subject which you have your lowest scores in. If you end up with 3 low C's in your A2 as well then it'll all average out to a C which might JUST make you eligible to apply. Mind you, when making the equivalence, the IBCC people take off 10% off A level kids and so in the end you wouldn't be left with a decent score. I am not trying to discourage you or anything, but this is the reality so try and improve on your AS grades so make sure that you're AS grades for sciences are NO lower than B.


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

@ blueray
Perfect, totally agree with you on this one Bro . I was in the same situation but with even worse grades and i was given the same advice by my cousin whose currently studying at amc. I re took a few pracs and got my grades into the A band. I'm waiting for my A level result and hoping for straight A's

@mycba
Competition in Pakistan is very tough so its better if you re take a few units that'd boost your grade up. and Yea the psychology grade doesnt count if your to apply for MBBS.:happy: Good luck.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah definetely resit .... i was actually in a similar position last year, I sugest giving Bio and Physics As level papers in november,then going for an entire A level chemistry paper , Bio A2 and phy A2 papers in june....it worked for me, I got an A in Bio, A in phy and B in chemistry at 78% .. giving both As and A2 chemistry pprs together really worked to my advantage because of the overlap in the syllabus, every detail of the As syllabus was fresh in my mind when stuff came up in my A2 paper.. mind you I gave GCE A levels (cie board) and am just sharing my experience and how i overcame this dilema, if your of a different board go through your syllabus and consult with a teacher or an older student of that board which papers have the most overlap and what is the best course of action for you....


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

thank god you don't have edexcel here in Pakistan we had our whole syllabus changed and had no past papers to look forward too just a specimen i say go with your school do as they say or ask the counselors they probably know better in my opinion and experience resit just those papers you didnt do well i suggest looking at your scores and UMS and planning accordingly to the grades you need best of luck


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I am thinking this question from months. Why Pakistani med colleges only accept sat2 from usa and Canadian students, why not state Regent exam? Even though In usa students take state regent exams first and if they can't pass it the second chance is SATs. Also on the transcripts high school divide the section of classes and regent exam to clearly show how much student got in regent exam. Regent exam is also a prove of taking classes because you can't take a regent exam with out passing or taking that class but sat2 even 8 grad student can take it. State regent Is like UHS entry exam whole state have to take it same day same time and have same question. I believe Pakistan government and privet colleges must have to think about it. We Pakistani are losing talent not only in medical field also many other fields as well because regent exams are not only for science
subjects but also for all fields.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

blueray said:


> Your physco grade wouldnt count if you're to do medicine in pak. IBCC just takes Bio chem and phys from the a level that u've done. No offence, but your scores for sciences are pretty low, esp the 64 and 65 ... you ought to bring them up at least in 70's. You better re-take the units in each subject which you have your lowest scores in. If you end up with 3 low C's in your A2 as well then it'll all average out to a C which might JUST make you eligible to apply. Mind you, when making the equivalence,* the IBCC people take off 10% off A level* kids and so in the end you wouldn't be left with a decent score. I am not trying to discourage you or anything, but this is the reality so try and improve on your AS grades so make sure that you're AS grades for sciences are NO lower than B.


Blueray,

Where did you read this that IBCC take off 10% Marks from A-Level grade? If you are not sure then dont make such comments on the forum.

Here are the rules for A-Level grade conversion:

IBCC EQUIVALENCE FORMULA

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) has set regulations for students wishing to continue their education in Pakistan after their A Level. These regulations are especially important for students willing to study Medical or Engineering subjects.
For converting the grades of O and A Level into F.Sc. marks, an equivalence formula is used which considers 8 subjects of O Level (5 compulsory and 3 elective) and 3 A Level subjects. Marks are allotted according to the following criteria:
Grade secured at O or A Level​ 
Marks (out of 100)​ 
A* = 90​ 
A = 85​ 
B = 75​ 
C = 65​ 
D = 55​ 
E = 45​ 
CIE has introduced a new grade A* from November 2009 for O Level and from June 2010 for A Level. A* grade is awarded to students taking AS Examinations only on the completion of their A Level after two years. Since a total of 11 subjects (8 O Level & 3 A Level subjects) is considered for equivalence, the total marks are 1100. Please note that marks secured in a subject of O or A Level carry equal weight, so students must perform well in all subjects at both levels to score high.


*mycba*

What were your grades in O-Level/GCSE? You need to use the above formula and see how many marks you would get. You should have over 80% to get in as local student and over 75% at least to get in as oversease student but it changes every year depending on who applies for oversease seats.

If you want to apply as foerign student then colleges might accept SAT ii subject test otherwise you need to sit in UHS test.

*Saeed Anjum*


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

saeedanjum said:


> Blueray,
> 
> Where did you read this that IBCC take off 10% Marks from A-Level grade? If you are not sure then dont make such comments on the forum.
> 
> ...


u said they take grades for 8 o levels and 3 alevels, but ive only done 7(eng, math, phys, chem, bio, business, it) o levels but 5 a levels(eng, math, phys, chem, bio) so my equivelance ,mark will still be out of 1100? will they consider 1 of my a levels, for the o level i havent taken?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope32,

The student who have passed their O-Level and A-Level from abroad they dont need to take their O-Level in Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies. IBCC only use 5 O-Levels for those students who have passed their O-Levels from abroad. They use the following formula to convert those marks from 800:

{(O1 + O2 + O3 + O4 + O5) / 500}*800

Where as O1, O2..O5 are the marks for your O-Levels as described in my last message, 85 for an A and 75 for B and so on....

They will still use 3 A-Levels in Physices, Bio and Chemistry for pre-medical to make the other 300 marks.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

OK THNX

..AND I KNOW THAT STARTING FROM LAST YR THE ENTRANCE EXAM HAD BEEN SPLIT TO FSC AND NON FSC. DO I STILL NEED TO STUDY FROM THE FSC BOOKS FOR THE NON FSC TESTS. PEOPLE HAVE TOLD ME THAT THEY JUST SAY AS A FORMALITY THAT THE TEST IS SEPERATE, BUT IT ACTUALLY CONTAINS SEVERAL QUESTIONS FROM FSC BOOKS.
AND DO U KNOW WHEN THE CRASH COURSES FOR THE ENTRANCE EXAMS START IN PAKISTAN, AND WHICH ACADEMY (IF U KNOW) IS THE GOOD ONE TO GO TO IN LAHORE.

*Read the forum rules! You are NOT allowed to post in all caps! - Moderators.*


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You dont need to study the full FSc syllabus. you can get the non FSc test syllabus from UHS website at the following link:

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..

dowload them as soon as you can otherwise they might remove them from the website as this year's test has already been taken.

Please dont use all capital ........


----------



## Rohms.shahzad (6 mo ago)

Hi.. I am student who is going to start alevels..I wanted to ask if the number reduction in equalence for alevel students still there or not.. and also for getting in a medical uni I ha e to attain all a's in bio, physics and chemistry right


----------

